# CHROME PLATING IN TEXAS



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOOKING TO GET SOME STUFF PLATED WHAT SHOPS ARE OUT THERE IN TEXAS, WILLING TO TRAVEL IN TEXAS. LOOKING FOR PRESENTABLE CHROME BUT NOT FOR TURNTABLE CAR. SOMETHING NICE. DALLAS SAN ANTONIO WHAT U GOT.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5535970
> *LOOKING TO GET SOME STUFF PLATED WHAT SHOPS ARE OUT THERE IN TEXAS, WILLING TO TRAVEL IN TEXAS. LOOKING FOR PRESENTABLE CHROME BUT NOT FOR TURNTABLE CAR. SOMETHING NICE. DALLAS SAN ANTONIO WHAT U GOT.
> *


Call Ceasar at Irving Customz, he get chroming done and gets it back pretty quick..
972-785-1600 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 10:28 PM~5535970
> *LOOKING TO GET SOME STUFF PLATED WHAT SHOPS ARE OUT THERE IN TEXAS, WILLING TO TRAVEL IN TEXAS. LOOKING FOR PRESENTABLE CHROME BUT NOT FOR TURNTABLE CAR. SOMETHING NICE. DALLAS SAN ANTONIO WHAT U GOT.
> *


Try that shit up the street at AUTOZONE, I think its called "Chrome in a Can". Definitely fits your need. Presentable for shit but NOT for turntable car. Let us know how it works out for you. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT U DO SEAN BUMP YOUR HEAD IN YOUR HARDTOP


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 10:33 PM~5536003
> *WHAT U DO SEAN BUMP YOUR HEAD IN YOUR HARDTOP
> *


 :biggrin: 

Ive had a stressful day.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 08:34 PM~5536009
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Ive had a stressful day.... :biggrin:
> *


JUST SELL ME YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE, 2G RIGHT NOW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 10:35 PM~5536013
> *JUST SELL ME YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE, 2G RIGHT NOW
> *


HA! Click buyitnow....................O sorry someone just clicked it. I guess you missed out. Chrome in can looks like you'll be using. :cheesy: Nothing beats that fake ass chrome look!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 1 2006, 08:31 PM~5535986
> *Call Ceasar at Irving Customz, he get chroming done and gets it back pretty quick..
> 972-785-1600 :0
> *


THANKS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

one of I 10 east near 1604 southside chrome or something in san antonio. 210-658-8087


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that place on i-10, if thats the place i think, they suck. they do more like industrial type work. but they are really cheap, so thats always good. 

i only use C & D plating and polishing, here in san antonio. 653-5880, ask for carlos sr. their polishing work is great. not the cheapest though, but not the most expensive either.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

DIRTY JOES CHROME IN DALLAS (214) 343-8871 THEY DO CHROME PLATING FOR CHOPPERS . QUALITY WORK !!


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5535970
> *LOOKING TO GET SOME STUFF PLATED WHAT SHOPS ARE OUT THERE IN TEXAS, WILLING TO TRAVEL IN TEXAS. LOOKING FOR PRESENTABLE CHROME BUT NOT FOR TURNTABLE CAR. SOMETHING NICE. DALLAS SAN ANTONIO WHAT U GOT.
> *


u can also try astroplating in san antonio speak to danny they take a while but its good chrome or also c n d plating in san antonio as well theres also l n m customs in dallas


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

for everyday street rides i would use them and they have a two week turn around


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ANYONE HAVE PRICES THAT THEY HAVE PERSONALLY GOT DONE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 1 2006, 11:03 PM~5536173
> *DIRTY JOES CHROME IN DALLAS (214) 343-8871 THEY DO CHROME PLATING FOR CHOPPERS . QUALITY WORK !!
> *


Yea the Homie Eloy and Station X I believe used them on some nice chrome jobs. Might want to contact them kenny.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5535994
> *Try that shit up the street at AUTOZONE, I think its called "Chrome in a Can". Definitely fits your need. Presentable for shit but NOT for turntable car. Let us know how it works out for you.  :uh:
> *


We call that Ketucky Chrome here. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

alot of the places named are middlemans,,they send there work out,,,go str8 to the source.....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 2 2006, 10:45 AM~5538380
> *alot of the places named are middlemans,,they send there work out,,,go str8 to the source.....
> *



thats true, and i aint even gonna front, c & d sends their plating out. but, its not about who does the plating, its about who does the polishing. and c & d's polishing is second to none.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

dirty joes chrome shop:
custom chrome plating & powder coating
polish aluminum
polish stainless
chrome plate aluminum

ask for joe or shane,,,

64 seat trim (aluminum)


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Plains electroplating in Lubbock (714 AVENUE E LUBBOCK, TX 79401-2043 806-763-9308) does good work and theyre reasonable, and you can always hit up Electroplating of El Paso (1040 HAWKINS BLVD EL PASO, TX 79915-1213 915-779-3796)...........:biggrin:


You can also check out this site, it has the address and # to most all plating shops in Texas....... http://www.plateworld.com/tx.htm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

PULIDO PLATING
5404 DUBBY LN.
BALCH SPRINGS, TX (DALLAS)
972-286-2322


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for the leads peeps


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 2 2006, 01:09 PM~5539198
> *Plains electroplating in Lubbock (714 AVENUE E LUBBOCK, TX 79401-2043 806-763-9308) does good work and theyre reasonable, and you can always hit up Electroplating of El Paso (1040 HAWKINS BLVD EL PASO, TX 79915-1213 915-779-3796)...........:biggrin:
> You can also check out this site, it has the address and # to most all plating shops in Texas....... http://www.plateworld.com/tx.htm
> *


Chris, u ever seen any parts that come from there??? I thought all the places around here were shut down.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 2 2006, 10:42 AM~5538681
> *dirty joes chrome shop:
> custom chrome plating & powder coating
> polish aluminum
> ...


is that polished or chrome, how much did it run u


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

Three Karat Diamond the Traditional Lowrider Of The Year got all his chrome at Electroplating of El Paso, super nice chrome.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEELPASO_@Jun 2 2006, 07:02 PM~5541698
> *Three Karat Diamond  the Traditional Lowrider Of The Year got all his chrome at Electroplating of El Paso, super nice chrome.
> *


----------

